# Rate Face and LMS



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

This is probably him....not sure tho....lots of people claim its him






Fuck wrong forum.....


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 25, 2020)

around 3.5 psl


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks like Jay-Z got the shit beat out of him


----------



## john2 (Mar 25, 2020)

2.5 to 3 PSL.

Laughable features.

But I feel sad for him honestly.


----------



## Saltner (Mar 25, 2020)

Ayyy yo dats Jay-Z's bro yo


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Mar 25, 2020)

Isn't he 6'4


----------



## nastynas (Mar 25, 2020)

you get NAAAAWWTTHHIIIING..NAAAWTHIING / 10


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 25, 2020)

Would hang out with IRL/10


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 25, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Looks like Jay-Z got the shit beat out of him


Jay Z after Ether


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah that's him and he had a white girlfriend.


----------



## Greeicy (Mar 25, 2020)

IPD makes him look goofy. And that chin...I don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> And that chin...I don't wanna talk about it.


Yet you are.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 25, 2020)

blackpilled god


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 25, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> blackpilled god


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 25, 2020)

must hurt to be making those videos while looking like this.


this is the opposite of coping...


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 25, 2020)

He's 6'3" and seriously has a 9 inch cock JFL.

Why does this faggot sell himself as an incel when he's clearly not. He's chad tier JFL


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 25, 2020)

Epitaph said:


> He's 6'3" and seriously has a 9 inch cock JFL.
> 
> Why does this faggot sell himself as an incel when he's clearly not. He's chad tier JFL


FACE


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Mar 25, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> must hurt to be making those videos while looking like this.
> 
> 
> this is the opposite of coping...


This, he's admirable, he destroyed his mind in order to warn all men in the world of the truth
Literally the bringer of chaos


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 25, 2020)

Epitaph said:


> He's 6'3" and seriously has a 9 inch cock JFL.


He also has an attractive deep voice. His voice halos him so much I couldn't believe it was him when I saw his picture. If it wasn't for his voice he wouldn't be famous. Take the voicepill


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Mar 25, 2020)

why are you doxxing one of us?!


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 25, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> FACE


He has 2 of the 3 necessities in excess. Dick and height.

It raises his overall stats


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 25, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> He also has an attractive deep voice. His voice halos him so much I couldn't believe it was him when I saw his picture. If it wasn't for his voice he wouldn't be famous. Take the voicepill


Not sure if its his voice tho...


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 25, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> FACE


Didnt u meet him IRL ? Or am I completely misremembering something


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Didnt u meet him IRL ? Or am I completely misremembering something


I did.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Mar 25, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I did.


I thought he is from London


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I thought he is from London


He is

He is black tho


----------



## Lars2210 (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks like young dro minus a chromosome


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

john2 said:


> 2.5 to 3 PSL.
> 
> Laughable features.
> 
> But I feel sad for him honestly.


Hes fucked multiple women hes a highstandardcel


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Hes fucked multiple women hes a highstandardcel


No he hasnt?He only hooked up once


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> No he hasnt?He only hooked up once


No hes hooked up multiple times


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 25, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I thought he is from London


He visted the states like 3 years ago. He was visiting my city so we met up.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He visted the states like 3 years ago. He was visiting my city so we met up.


Yeah sure boyo......


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He visted the states like 3 years ago. He was visiting my city so we met up.


What kind of person was he?


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> No hes hooked up multiple times


Why tf is he incel than?Is he some sort of mentalcel?


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Why tf is he incel than?Is he some sort of mentalcel?


Hes not hes mad he cant ltr a stacy


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Hes not hes mad he cant ltr a stacy


Dude I watched all of his videos and most of his lives multiple times....he always brags how every female doesnt find him attractive


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Dude I watched all of his videos and most of his lives multiple times....he always brags how every female doesnt find him attractive


I dont doubt him hes very ugly. But unironically women will fuck you even if they arent physically attracted to you.

Hes 6'3" and has a 9 inch penis, there will be women who find him attractive based off that.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> I dont doubt him hes very ugly. But unironically women will fuck you even if they arent physically attracted to you.
> 
> Hes 6'3" and has a 9 inch penis, there will be women who find him attractive based off that.


He can just BBC max and go for porn industry JFL......he would bang different stacys every day


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 25, 2020)

john2 said:


> 2.5 to 3 PSL.
> 
> Laughable features.
> 
> But I feel sad for him honestly.


how can you feel sad for him JFL
he's been fucking gigastacies all along thanks to his youtube status
nothing screams high genetic value more than having a famous incel youtube channel


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> What kind of person was he?


Pretty friendly. Not as angry as he seems im his videos.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Pretty friendly. Not as angry as he seems im his videos.


Did he seem loser, normie, or chad im his personality and manerisms?


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 25, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> Looks like Jay-Z got the shit beat out of him


and jay-Z is ugly, so that says alot about faceandLms


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 25, 2020)

Imagine looking like this and being blackpilled since like 2010.


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 25, 2020)

earrings? why?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Did he seem loser, normie, or chad im his personality and manerisms?


Normie


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Mar 25, 2020)

HumidVent said:


> Yeah that's him and he had a white girlfriend.



I believe she was curry or mixed curry.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

giga chad slayer unmoggable 10psl who invented jawline


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Mar 25, 2020)

horseface+ black + male = 1.5 psl unless he hoodmaxxes


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 26, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Imagine looking like this and being blackpilled since like 2010.


BRUTAL


----------



## Deleted member 18452 (Apr 8, 2022)

another 4/10 dude who just has autism


----------



## Deleted member 18452 (Apr 8, 2022)

Deleted member 4310 said:


> Imagine looking like this and being blackpilled since like 2010.


The Dude has social anxiety you can clearly notice it in his debates


----------



## Mogpogs (Apr 8, 2022)

Epitaph said:


> He's 6'3" and seriously has a 9 inch cock JFL.
> 
> Why does this faggot sell himself as an incel when he's clearly not. He's chad tier JFL


Glad I'm not the only one thinking this. He mogs Jay z imo


----------

